# Curseur figé en permanence sur bureau, ordi bloqué



## 100drine72 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

voilà, je suis bien embêtée car un nouveau macbook pro (donc très contente jusque là) mais qui avait tendance à se bloquer assez souvent, jusqu'à hier où il a fini par se bloquer totalement. En fait, j'utilise habituellement le trackpad mais le curseur reste figé sur la barre de menus du haut (menu pomme précisément). L'image du finder (HD) apparaît sur mon bureau, le fond d'écran est normal aussi, mais je ne peux accéder à rien puisque le curseur est figé. La seule chose que je puisse faire, c'est forcer mon ordinateur à s'éteindre en appuyant longuement sur le bouton d'alimentation. Bien sûr, j'ai bien essayé de redémarrer avec les formules suivantes : 

- touches pomme+v enfoncées lors du démarrage
- touche alt (ou option) enfoncée au démarrage
- touche "C" enfoncée au démarrage, avec le DVD MAC OS X Install dans le lecteur (qui, en + reste bloqué dedans... j'ai dû enlever le DVD avec la méthode de la bande de carton : pas très catholique mais efficace) 
- touche "X" enfoncée au démarrage 
- touche commande+c enfoncée au démarrage
- touche commande+S enfoncée au démarrage 
- touche "Maj" enfoncée au démarrage 

Bref, le curseur reste bloqué. J'ai encore essayé de réinitialiser la PRAM, NVRAM et la NVRAM en faisant : 
- commande+alt (ou option)+p+r 
- commande+alt (ou option)+o+f 

Et bien il ne se passe rien non plus ! Déjà, lorsque l'ordinateur redémarre j'entends une seule fois le bruit de démarrage et pas deux fois. De plus, je n'ai aucune boite de dialogue qui apparaisse dans laquelle je pourrais taper "mac-boot". 

Enfin, j'ai tenté la commande FSCK en suivant la procédure (démarrer en mode mono-utilisateur avec les touches pomme+S ou encore touches commande+contrôle+alimentation), mais là encore il ne se passe rien à l'écran, je n'ai aucune boite qui apparaisse pour taper le code 
"fsck -yf". 

Voilà l'étendue de mes tentatives qui sont toutes inopérantes. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, ou bien dois-je me résoudre à faire marcher la garantie (avec les délais longs à prévoir...). 

Merci d'avance à tous pour les conseils ou solutions que vous pourrez peut-être m'apporter.

Sandrine


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

As-tu une souris USB sous la main ?
Il se peut que se soit le trackpad qui déconne...
Lorsque tu arrives sur ton fond d'écran, peux-tu y sélectionner un fichier via TAB, voire même un Quicklook (touche espace) après ?
Cela permettrait de vérifier que l'OS répond au moins...


----------



## 100drine72 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir Larme et merci de m'avoir répondu, 

oui, j'ai essayé également avec une souris, mais le curseur ne répond toujours pas. De plus, mon clavier ne réponds pas non plus (ni TAB, ni Quicklook, ni la flèche Enter,...). 

La seule chose qui semble "normale", c'est que, lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation pour forcer l'ordinateur à s'éteindre, j'ai une fenêtre qui apparaît pour me demander si je veux vraiment "éteindre", "redémarrer", "suspendre" ou "annuler". Mais là encore je ne peux rien faire (ni curseur, ni flèche "enter" du clavier) pour sélectionner "éteindre". Je finis donc par appuyer 6 secondes sur le bouton d'alimentation pour contraindre l'ordinateur à s'éteindre. 

Qu'en penses-tu ? Y-a-t-il quelque chose que je puisse encore tenter ? 

Merci de tes conseils.


----------



## MANJARI80 (19 Août 2011)

Salut Sandrine,

je suis dans la même situation.

As tu du neuf?

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, ni ou chercher...


----------



## Deejay-Joe (19 Août 2011)

peut être un problèmes d'usb, car le clavier et le trackpad son relier au usb... 

pour voir si sa vient bien des usb branche une clée usb ou un hdd externe pour vérifié ....
si ces bien sa ===> retour au sav


----------



## lee31 (3 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,

je suis dans le meme cas que vous: c'est a dire que lors du demarrage le clavier ne repond pas aux combinaisons de touches pour la PRAM etc.
Arrivé au bureau le macbook pro se fige, le trackpad ne repond plus, le clavier non plus, et quand je branche un clavier usb apple ou une souris, rien ne se passe : la souris ne s'allume pas, le clavier non plus (touche maj non eclairée quand j'appuie dessus).
le seul bouton qui marche est celui du on/off.

je pensais changer le track pad complet, mais d'apres le dernier post, il s'agit d'un probleme de port usb???

comment peut on le resoudre ? s'agit il d'un probleme au niveau de la carte mere?


----------



## lerege (8 Mai 2021)

Même problème avec un imac 2015, si quelqu'un pouvez me renseigner? merci


----------

